# Bft 9-10...da muß was gehen...



## Broesel (8. Januar 2005)

..dachten einige "küstenverrückte" Boardies, als da wären Dorschdiggler, Digerko, marioschreiber und der kleine Broesel. Die Frisur sitzt von Haus aus bei dem Wind, also konnte nix mehr anbrennen. 
Uns war schon klar, dass an der Westküste nix zu machen ist und suchten uns ein "windgeschütztes" Plätzchen an der Ostküste. Trotz Rückenwind herrschte eine ganz schöne Brandung, das war schon erstaunlich. Aber egal..wir sind ja keine Weicheier...


----------



## armyn (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bft 9-10...da muß was gehen...*

hallo Broesel!
Nicht schlecht die Bilder!Keine angst um deien Kamera gehabt im Wasser?
Mit Fisch war wohl nichts, ist aber egal .
Hauptsache raus ans Wasser, oder nich?
Bis danne!


----------



## Broesel (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bft 9-10...da muß was gehen...*

Allerdings nahm im Laufe der Zeit der Wind noch ein wenig zu, sodass das Angeln langsam wirklich etwas anstrengend wurde...Wasser von vorn (die schönste ****-Massage) und Wasser von hinten, das Wasser der brechenden Wellen durch den Rückenwind...aber das war uns sowas von egal. war einfach mal ein nicht alltägliches Angeln...  
Besonders, die Teils akrobatischen Einlagen, um nicht abzusaufen... #t


----------



## Broesel (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bft 9-10...da muß was gehen...*

Doch zwischendurch gabs auch mal Adrenalin ..pur...:k
Aber war ein Aussteiger... #c  Möchte nicht wissen, was Mario da gedacht hat. :c  
Aber leider sollte trotz unermüdlicher Schwerstarbeit nix fischiges mehr an Land kommen... :c


----------



## Broesel (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bft 9-10...da muß was gehen...*

Aber auch so hatte das "Inferno" seine Reize. Teilweise herrschte ein totaler Sandsturm am Strand. War nicht so besonders angenehm, aber alles in Allem war es mal ein Fischen der besonderen Art. Schiet op den Fisch...Hauptsache raus...und nicht hinterm warmen Ofen kleben...   :q 

Die anderen "Abenteurer" werden bestimmt auch noch ihren Senf zum heutigen Tripp abgeben...war einfach nur genial auch ohne Fisch... :l

Man bedenke..alles "geschützt"..bei Rückenwind... :q
Achso...der Kamera konnte nix passieren. War in wasserdichtem Gehäuse...


----------



## mefohunter84 (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bft 9-10...da muß was gehen...*

Na das war doch ein tolles Erlebnis für Euch. Geile Bilder, mein lieber Broesel. Nur Mario erinnert mich mit seiner "Antenne" irgendwie an die, wie hießen die noch, ach ja Teletappies!!! (grins und loooooohl)


----------



## armyn (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bft 9-10...da muß was gehen...*

Hat aber doch Spaß gemacht!
Wenn man ein paar Kumpels hat mit nehnen man los ziehen kann.Ich muß leider allein gen Ostsee ziehen, dann macht sichs auch schlechter mit guten Bildern!
Viel Spaß noch!


----------



## Broesel (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bft 9-10...da muß was gehen...*



			
				mefohunter84 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur Mario erinnert mich mit seiner "Antenne" irgendwie an die, wie hießen die noch, ach ja Teletappies!!! (grins und loooooohl)


 :q  :q Ich wollte es noch nicht reinschreiben...sonst hätte ich den ersten Tritt bekommen... :q  :q


----------



## MichaelB (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bft 9-10...da muß was gehen...*

Moin,

Jungz, Ihr seid echt die Härtesten #r 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Counter-Striker (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bft 9-10...da muß was gehen...*

Echt super Bilder ! Das sieht ja nach 100% Spaß aus ! Ich würde das sogar mal so machen in den Wellen stehn ohne zu angeln   Einfach Super #h


----------



## oh-nemo (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bft 9-10...da muß was gehen...*

Ihr seid doch total bekloppt #6 
Joerch wie immer goile Foddos :m

Ich war heute auf ganz genau 2 Würfe an der Küste #d
Der Wind kam stramm von rechts (strammer SW),hatte keinen Sinn,entweder kommt er von vorn oder von hinten aber von der Seite war blöd 
Morgen geht´s nochmal an die Küste #h


----------



## marioschreiber (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bft 9-10...da muß was gehen...*

Erst klatscht einem die Welle vorn Bauch, und dann bekommt man noch die volle Ladung Gischt ins Kreuz !
War echt erfrischend !


----------



## Dorschdiggler (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bft 9-10...da muß was gehen...*

....stimmt Mario...und am gemeinsten waren die Eierklatscher  |uhoh: 
Meine Herren...musste vorhin erstmal schauen, ob noch alles da ist.
Aber am gemeinsten fand ich doch, dass Dirk und Brösel einen Stein hatten und Du nicht....war schon echt fies  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Ace (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bft 9-10...da muß was gehen...*

wieso sehe ich denn da niemanden mit ´ner Fliegenrute :q:q:q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bft 9-10...da muß was gehen...*

war ein klein wenig lanweilig Ace..... nur die Rute hochhalten und die Leine nachgeben macht eben keinen Spass....'n büschen selber werfen will man doch schon


----------



## Ossipeter (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bft 9-10...da muß was gehen...*

Respekt, ich würde da höchstens mit meinem Hund Gassi gehen!


----------



## Broesel (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bft 9-10...da muß was gehen...*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Aber am gemeinsten fand ich doch, dass Dirk und Brösel einen Stein hatten und Du nicht....war schon echt fies  :q  :q  :q



Das waren die Steine der Weisen.... |kopfkrat  :q


----------



## marioschreiber (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bft 9-10...da muß was gehen...*

Endlich mal einer kleiner wie Brösel ! ???
nee, wo er schon springen muss, da kann ich mich noch hinknien !


----------



## Broesel (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bft 9-10...da muß was gehen...*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> nee, wo er schon springen muss, da kann ich mich noch hinknien !



 #q  dooof Du... :q


----------



## Benni (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bft 9-10...da muß was gehen...*

Ihr seid ja wohl die Härtesten wa ? Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem Erlebnis.
Super Bilder Broesel !!!


----------



## Maddin (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bft 9-10...da muß was gehen...*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Aber am gemeinsten fand ich doch, dass Dirk und Brösel einen Stein hatten und Du nicht....war schon echt fies  :q  :q  :q


Wieso? Ich dachte das ist Broesel in der Mitte ;+  :q 

Geile Bilder Männers! #h


----------



## theactor (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bft 9-10...da muß was gehen...*

RES und PEKT!! 

Hammerbilder und Ihr allesamt HAMMERHART! 
Freiwillige Eggmassage bei DEN Bedingungen...da muss ich gestehen, dass ich dann doch eher ein Weichklopfer sein muss...

 |wavey:


----------



## Acharaigas (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bft 9-10...da muß was gehen...*

LöL... yiihaaa... so müssen Angler sein... raus ans Wasser und egal ob was beißt oder nit, Hauptsache gute Laune, Spass haben und geile Bilder machen.

TT


----------



## Truttafriend (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bft 9-10...da muß was gehen...*

Mann Vossi :q 
Heut morgen um acht hab ich noch gedacht nur wir sind so beknackt und eiern anne Küst. Als du wärend der Fahrt angerufen hast waren wir schon ein Rudel Beknackter :m

Goile Pics #6


Nur die harten komm in Garten #r :m


----------



## südlicht (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bft 9-10...da muß was gehen...*

Find euch einfach nur goil, Junx! :q 

...da wär ich gerne mit von der Partie gewesen.... 

Und klasse Bilders #6!


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bft 9-10...da muß was gehen...*

Ich bin stolz auf euch und wäre gerne  ....

aber die Pflicht, die Pflicht  :c 


Goile  Pic´s  lieber Jörg (Brösel) Atkinson

wird mal Zeit für den ersten Bildband !!! 


Grüße Stephan  :g


----------



## havkat (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bft 9-10...da muß was gehen...*

Moin ihr Rotbäckchen!

Ich saach ma´nix! 

Aber das eine pic von mario beim Tänzchen sagt, i. p. Wetter/Bedingungen wieder alles.


----------



## Gnilftz (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bft 9-10...da muß was gehen...*

Haueha... #r  |stolz: 

Greetz

Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## Awel (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bft 9-10...da muß was gehen...*

Hallo zusammen,

ich lese immer von irgendwelchen tolltn Bildern, kann aber nirgendwo Bilder oder einen link finden - was mache ich falsch? 
Kann mir da jemand helfen?

Danke
Awel


----------



## Awel (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bft 9-10...da muß was gehen...*

da war ich mal wieder zu schnell - ich Trottel war nicht angemeldet...

Ok, ich bin erkältet und hoffe ich kann mich damit rausreden.

Awel


----------



## digerko (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bft 9-10...da muß was gehen...*

Ja,
... es war recht frisch.
Gruß
Dirk


----------



## The_Duke (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bft 9-10...da muß was gehen...*

Oh Mann...echt! #r
Danke für die tollen Bilders und den Bericht #6
Ohne Scheiß...ich hab echt Herzklopfen bekommen vor lauter Vorfreude...noch 75 Tage bis Ankunft in Grömitz... :k 
Spinntackle ist schon fix&fertig gerichtet...3 Ruten und 5 Rollen (2 mit geflochtener und 3 mit Monofil)
Fliegenausrüstung noch nicht...ist noch zu Übungszwecken stets griffbereit...der Doppelzug muss noch besser werden bis dahin  #t 
Brandungsgerödel ist auch bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten schon gerüstet, Rest wird vor Ort beschafft!
Wie lange hat Angel-Kalle in Neustadt eigentlich samstags geöffnet und ist der schwer zu finden?


----------



## Reppi (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bft 9-10...da muß was gehen...*

Jungs, ihr seid (alleine) die Härtesten !!!!
Nachdem ich heute morgen mit Oh-Nemo teleniert hatte und der auch noch sinflutartige Regen von vorne gemeldet hat, sind wir eingeknickt.. :c  :c   
Also nochmals Respekt, für diese beknackte Aktion :q  :q


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bft 9-10...da muß was gehen...*

Coole Story#r 
Coole Pic`s


----------



## oh-nemo (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bft 9-10...da muß was gehen...*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Jungs, ihr seid (alleine) die Härtesten !!!!
> Nachdem ich heute morgen mit Oh-Nemo teleniert hatte und der auch noch sinflutartige Regen von vorne gemeldet hat, sind wir eingeknickt.. :c  :c
> Also nochmals Respekt, für diese beknackte Aktion :q  :q


Ja Reppi...wir sind doch echte Soft-Egg´s 
Naja,auf jeden Fall sind wir näxte Woche gesund und können bei besten Bedingungen fischen während unsere Boardie-Kumpels Ihre Grippalen Infekte auskurieren :q



			
				The_Duke schrieb:
			
		

> Brandungsgerödel ist auch bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten schon gerüstet, Rest wird vor Ort beschafft!
> Wie lange hat Angel-Kalle in Neustadt eigentlich samstags geöffnet und ist der schwer zu finden?


Moin The Duke
guck doch mal hier #h
http://www.kalles-angelshop.de/


----------



## Dorschdiggler (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bft 9-10...da muß was gehen...*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> während unsere Boardie-Kumpels Ihre Grippalen Infekte auskurieren


  ;+ ....wieso denn das Jörg....und vor Allem : Was is'n das   
Es war so warm unter den Klamotten...kein Vergleich zum 1. Januar  :q 
Aber gut....... Du wärst warscheinlich die nächste Woche "arbeitsunfähig"  :q  :q 

Im übrigen hättest Du Dir heute ganz leicht Deinen Jahresvorat an Wattis plüm....sorry....buddeln können  :q  :q 
Oder....wie Du dem zweiten Bild entnehmen kannst, eventuelle Sturmschäden beseitigen  |rolleyes


----------



## Broesel (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bft 9-10...da muß was gehen...*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Ja Reppi...wir sind doch echte Soft-Egg´s
> Naja,auf jeden Fall sind wir näxte Woche gesund und können bei besten Bedingungen fischen während unsere Boardie-Kumpels Ihre Grippalen Infekte auskurieren :q


Och..der anschließende Glühwein hat sämtliche Viren und Bazillen abgetötet. Außerdem gibbet gegen grippale Infekte nichts besseres, als frische Luft...so, wie kleine Strandspaziergänge...-->  Klick


----------



## theactor (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bft 9-10...da muß was gehen...*

Tja, oh-nemo - vielleicht sind wir nächsten Sonntag zwar gesund aber ob der "Kultur" zu besoffen zum Angeln...!?  |kopfkrat    Wenn's windstill ist muss ich post-dernierenmäßig  schnell ins Bett |supergri  Oder wir machen durch...


----------



## oh-nemo (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bft 9-10...da muß was gehen...*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, oh-nemo - vielleicht sind wir nächsten Sonntag zwar gesund aber ob der "Kultur" zu besoffen zum Angeln...!?  |kopfkrat    Wenn's windstill ist muss ich post-dernierenmäßig  schnell ins Bett |supergri  Oder wir machen durch...


Klar Sönke,wir nehmen Dich Nachts gleich mit dem Ost-Holsteinexpress mit an die Küste :q
Am Besten ziehen wir uns schon vor dem Theater die Watbüxen an,wer weiss ob wir das nach der Zeltplatzrunde noch schaffen


----------



## theactor (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bft 9-10...da muß was gehen...*

Hi,

@Jörg: 





> Am Besten ziehen wir uns schon vor dem Theater die Watbüxen an


Schöne Idee... ich weiss nur nicht, ob _ICH _ das auch machen sollte ...  |supergri  |kopfkrat 

 |wavey:


----------



## oh-nemo (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bft 9-10...da muß was gehen...*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> @Jörg:
> Schöne Idee... ich weiss nur nicht, ob _ICH _ das auch machen sollte ...  |supergri  |kopfkrat
> ...


 Ich lass mich überraschen #h


----------



## Broesel (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bft 9-10...da muß was gehen...*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> @Jörg:
> Schöne Idee... ich weiss nur nicht, ob _ICH _ das auch machen sollte ...  |supergri  |kopfkrat
> |wavey:



Och..ob das auf der Reeperbahn....oder überhaupt an dir ..öhm..auffällt?? |kopfkrat


----------



## theactor (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bft 9-10...da muß was gehen...*

|supergri 
In meinen waders auf der Reeperbahn werde ich häufiger (meist in Verbindung mit Euro-Angaben) angesprochen.  #t  
Aber ob das _on stage _ auch so _ansprechend _ ist habe ich noch nicht getestet.. should I? 
("Warum ich ich in meinem PRECIOUSS in R-Licht trete/padele? Entschuldigen Sie mal.. es gibt auch noch ein Leben NACH der Derniere...!" - Ich denke, dafür solte jeder Verständnis haben...)   
 |wavey:


----------



## Dorschdiggler (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bft 9-10...da muß was gehen...*

....Sönke in Waders "on the Reeperbahn"  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri 
...on Stage is bestimmt auch nicht sooo verkehrt...... wenn das Hartgeld nicht immer so schmerzen würde, wenn es einen denn unter dem Auge oder an der Nase trifft  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## theactor (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bft 9-10...da muß was gehen...*



> on Stage is bestimmt auch nicht sooo verkehrt......


Halt Dich da raus - du hast Dich nicht angemeldet  |supergri 



> wenn es einen denn unter dem Auge oder an der Nase trifft


und hör auf, immer auf den armen Rausreißer anzuspielen!  :g  |supergri 

 |wavey:


----------



## Fischkoopp (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bft 9-10...da muß was gehen...*

@ theattackentor


*und hör auf, immer auf den armen Rausreißer anzuspielen! *

Warum ;+ , schämst Du dich jetzt ein bißchen für deine unkontrollierten |smash: Angriffe ;+ 
Beim nächsten mal darfst Du ihn auch wieder etwas mal |pftroest:.


----------

